# Fleabag (new series on BBC III)



## classicdish (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone else watched this yet?

I don't really enjoy much TV and am usually wary of stuff trying hard to be trendy, topical or funny but thought I'd give this a punt to see how many minutes I'd last before switching it off - I actually ended up enjoying it.

The first episode included Hugh Dennis, Bill Paterson and Olivia Colman but really its all about the central character played by Phoebe Waller-Bridge.

Episode 1: Fleabag, Episode 1

I'm not very good at reviewing stuff so I'll just link to the BBC blurb:



> Meet Fleabag. She’s not talking to all of us; she’s talking to YOU. So why don’t you pop your top off and come right in?
> 
> Fleabag is a hilarious and poignant window into the mind of a dry-witted, sexual, angry, porn-watching, grief-riddled woman trying to make sense of the world.
> 
> ...


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 26, 2016)

I thought it was very funny.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 26, 2016)

She is me 20ish years ago but has more money

I really enjoyed it, did make me feel a bit uncomfortable though but only because I used to get into some right dodgy situations myself.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 26, 2016)

I thought it was funny too with the potential to get even funnier.


----------



## Griff (Jul 27, 2016)

Enjoyed this too.


----------



## oryx (Jul 27, 2016)

Caught up with this on the iPlayer - funniest thing I've seen on TV in ages! But very darkly funny.


----------



## stdP (Jul 27, 2016)

Didn't see myself liking this, but really quite nice and drily acerbic yet still managed to handle the knowing-aside-to-the-audience thing without being overtly cocky. Like many good comedies, frequently baroquely grotesque  Hopefully they can keep the pace and the characterisation up nicely.


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 27, 2016)

Also enjoyed this - a rare event thing for TV.


----------



## spliff (Jul 29, 2016)

I watched the first episode last week and found it really funny, innovative and new.
Watched episode 2 and it continues as quirky with some really funny lines and situations but the unexpectedness was slightly missing because we know to expect it. I still find it very funny. It won loads of awards when it was a stage play it seems.
There's some locations I know very well so it sort of adds to the charm for me.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 29, 2016)

I keep pausing and rewinding to watch her asides to camera, it's brillianty performed.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2016)

I really likes the first episode, very funny. Phoebe Waller-Bridge was great (and very unlikeable) in Crashing too.


----------



## classicdish (Aug 4, 2016)

Just watched #2 and #3

Episode 2, Fleabag - BBC Three

Episode 3, Fleabag - BBC Three


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 9, 2016)

watching the first episode i thought "nah, this isn't for me, i'm too old for it, i've done the single london thing, i've moved on..." but as I was extremely ill and could barely lift my head from the pillow, i persevered and actually i think it is really rather good. 

it's so much more than angry single girl about London town. yes it is funny, but fuck me it's dark. the relationship she has with her sister is amazingly complex and actually quite tender. the scene where she gives her sister the vibrator for her birthday on the street outside her house literally minutes after her sister's husband has pretty much just sexually assaulted her was very moving i thought. yeh it certainly has more layers than i initially (first five minutes) gave it credit for...


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 9, 2016)

this thread prompted me to watch all the available episodes (3) at the weekend.

Very dark, very funny indeed.  Makes me want to see the play.


----------



## Opera Buffa (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you for all recommending this, I'd never have seen it otherwise. Seen the first four episodes. Funny, and sad.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Aug 13, 2016)

My first thoughts, uncharitably, were "Miranda with knobbing" but it's more nuanced than that.


----------



## stdP (Aug 15, 2016)

My first thought was "Peep Show with a woman" but thankfully it's also more nuanced than that 

Hugh Dennis' depressed little paean to his own lost ideal of domestic bliss was strangely touching, like a very dark reprise of his _Outnumbered_ comedy-dad role. Glad he had more than just his one scene as the bank manager.



Spoiler



So... who's putting money on Fleabag being the one who slept with Boo's fella?


----------



## 8ball (Aug 17, 2016)

Opera Buffa said:


> Thank you for all recommending this, I'd never have seen it otherwise. Seen the first four episodes. Funny, and sad.



Yeah, just on episode 2 here.  Aside from Robot Wars and shows about puppies it's all I watch.

Possibly not the best endorsement when put like that... I don't have much time for watching telly...


----------



## Knotted (Aug 18, 2016)

Great title sequence.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 24, 2016)

Seems to run out of episodes at #4


----------



## 74drew (Aug 24, 2016)

8ball said:


> Seems to run out of episodes at #4


Episode 5
Episode 5, Fleabag - BBC Three


----------



## 8ball (Aug 24, 2016)

74drew said:


> Episode 5
> Episode 5, Fleabag - BBC Three





(Not visible on the PS3 version of iplayer)


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2016)

stdP said:


> My first thought was "Peep Show with a woman" but thankfully it's also more nuanced than that
> 
> Hugh Dennis' depressed little paean to his own lost ideal of domestic bliss was strangely touching, like a very dark reprise of his _Outnumbered_ comedy-dad role. Glad he had more than just his one scene as the bank manager.
> 
> ...


Someone put a lot of thought into the line about taking the mugs out of the dishwasher and putting them into the cabinet at night, and then watching his wife take the mug out and drink her tea from it in the morning. I'm sad that way, too.


Spoiler



I'm certain you're correct there.


----------



## stdP (Aug 26, 2016)

Chz said:


> Someone put a lot of thought into the line about taking the mugs out of the dishwasher and putting them into the cabinet at night, and then watching his wife take the mug out and drink her tea from it in the morning. I'm sad that way, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Yup. No nod towards a happy ending last night and I'm still not entirely sure it's (un)deserved.



One of the most perplexingly beguiling cringes of recent times, and probably the most complex sequence of character studies I've seen in years. Need to rewatch now but I think this might become my fave TV of the year.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

Brilliant - the second half of the series was not as funny as the first, but was still very good. 

The best comedy characters are likeable arseholes


----------



## Chz (Aug 26, 2016)

I do like that there's no redeeming features in the characters, and yet it still works.


----------



## Griff (Aug 26, 2016)

Great little series, Oliva Colman was particularly loathsome smiling that smile all the time. Great stuff.


----------



## metalguru (Aug 26, 2016)

I liked the darkness of it.

The lead character reminded me of the type of rather privileged female you may come across at university or college, who seem terribly entertaining whilst behaving completely unreasonably- but can make your life hell if you fall out with them (I'm sure there are male equivalents of this type as well).

I think I preferred her uptight sister, as the only semi-likeable character.


----------



## classicdish (Aug 26, 2016)

Episode 6, Fleabag - BBC Three


----------



## D'wards (Aug 26, 2016)

metalguru said:


> I think I preferred her uptight sister, as the only semi-likeable character.


Hugh Dennis seemed an ok guy, a normal guy who made a terrible mistake


----------



## skyscraper101 (Sep 3, 2016)

Last episode was the best for me. Became more of a drama than a comedy, in a good way, and all that mysterious stuff hinted at throughout the series was finally answered. Some of the supporting characters irritated me a bit though because they were too exaggerated. Especially her sister, and her father.

She was great though. Her looks to camera/4th wall internal dialog stuff though really works. And Hugh Dennis was great.

A solid 8/10 from me.


----------



## maomao (Sep 4, 2016)

Episode 1 was terrible. Didn't get so much as a chuckle out of me and all the characters were horribly middle class and dull. Think I'll leave it there.


----------



## metalguru (Sep 4, 2016)

I think episode 1 tried too hard to be 'shocking' and suffered as a result.

By episode 6, the series had turned into something much darker and more interesting, but they are nearly all still horrible people.

I find Hugh Dennis's acting as wooden as a plank, but that's probably just me.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2018)

Binged watched the whole lot with friends the other night. Absolutely loved it, so well observed and written. Proper PMSL and WTAF etc 

Looking forward to watching it all again,  bet you pick up on a lot more second time around. 

Watch it if you haven't already


----------



## Winot (Oct 2, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Binged watched the whole lot with friends the other night. Absolutely loved it, so well observed and written. Proper PMSL and WTAF etc
> 
> Looking forward to watching it all again,  bet you pick up on a lot more second time around.
> 
> Watch it if you haven't already



Give Killing Eve a go too if you haven’t. Same writer.


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2018)

twentythreedom said:


> Binged watched the whole lot with friends the other night. Absolutely loved it, so well observed and written. Proper PMSL and WTAF etc
> 
> Looking forward to watching it all again,  bet you pick up on a lot more second time around.
> 
> Watch it if you haven't already


I bloody loved it


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2018)

We watched the whole thing start to finish. Says a lot. The lols are fucking great and the melancholy and awkwardness etc is handled just right. Excellent telly


----------



## D'wards (Mar 3, 2019)

New series starts tomorrow night on BBC1 at 10:30. 

Watched the first series again in preparation. It really is a fantastic programme.  It's very funny but the dramatic elements are sublime in their own right.
Even if you took put the jokes out would still be a 10/10.


----------



## Skin1 (Mar 3, 2019)

Absolutely Love 'Fleabag'


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2019)

We discovered it last week and have watched the entire first series now. Great timing for the arrival of S2 is a big bonus


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 4, 2019)

So D'wards posted yesterday that S2 is on tomorrow so that makes it today - right?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 4, 2019)

_Fleabag series two launches on BBC Three on Monday 4 March at 10:00 GMT and will be shown on BBC One at 22:35 that day. _


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 4, 2019)

Oh god


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2019)

Well very happy to see that the first ep was as good as S1. Also happy that 



Spoiler



Olivia Colman is still in. I thought she was superb in S1


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 5, 2019)

Excellent start to the new series. Going to watch series one again while I wait for next week's episode.


----------



## marshall (Mar 5, 2019)

Thought that was exceptional, writing, acting, top tier.


----------



## colacubes (Mar 5, 2019)

Just immense  It was a phenomenal 1st episode. I think you would struggle to get the impact if you hadn’t watched series 1 though.


----------



## stdP (Mar 6, 2019)

One of the funniest and most horrific dinner parties of sitcom memory.

Andrew Scott's cheerful delivery of "Fuck you then!" was so deliciously flirtatious that he's obviously going to end up in bed with our heroine (I certainly hope we'll see much more of him); from the sounds of things his family is as functional as Fleabag's.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 7, 2019)

I love Phoebe Waller-Bridge, not only is she very good looking and funny, she's supremely talented. 
Her future's very bright indeed


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 7, 2019)

D'wards said:


> I love Phoebe Waller-Bridge, not only is she very good looking and funny, she's supremely talented.
> Her future's very bright indeed


Just looking at what's she done. Wrote and appeared in 'crashing', anybody watched that? On all4 atm. Gets a fairly good review.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 7, 2019)

She was also great in that Star Wars film.


----------



## 8ball (Mar 10, 2019)

colacubes said:


> Just immense  It was a phenomenal 1st episode. I think you would struggle to get the impact if you hadn’t watched series 1 though.



Just watched it on catchup. 

Because the first series was such a self-contained story and had been incubated as a stage show, I thought this might not be as good (second album syndrome), but absolutely brilliant.


----------



## stdP (Mar 12, 2019)

I'm finding I'm so eager to watch this that I'm watching it week by week rather than waiting for it to finish airing and watching it all in one go (or even more commonly, when I finally get around to buying the DVD).

More top-drawer dialogue in the second episode. The scene with Fiona Shaw was fucking masterful.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2019)

stdP said:


> More top-drawer dialogue in the second episode. The scene with Fiona Shaw was fucking masterful.



It really was. PWB is such a clever writer.


----------



## T & P (Mar 18, 2019)

Another really good episode I thought.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 18, 2019)

Fantastic. 

I think PWB will move into films eventually. Writing I mean.


----------



## T & P (Mar 19, 2019)

And I thought 



Spoiler



the revelation that the priest is somehow able to hear Fleabag whenever she breaks the fourth wall and talks to the audience a sublime twist



So fucking clever...


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm enjoying this so much. I feared any attempt at a second series was doomed to disappoint but I'm gripped. I'm assuming everything is headed to a wedding disaster of monstrous proportions but currently no clue how we'll get there.

T & P yes that was a great twist. Intrigued as to what that will mean.. .


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2019)

T & P said:


> And I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a brilliant twist. I only found out recently that she also wrote the brilliant Killing Eve. Bloody hell, she's got talent.


----------



## iamwithnail (Mar 19, 2019)

Aaaah, i need to catch up.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 19, 2019)

'What's your favourite period film?'
'Carrie'


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 20, 2019)

Holy shit this is good!
I've just started watching.
The counselling session in ep2 is fucking genius


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 20, 2019)

Ep3
"We're not friends. We are sisters"


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 20, 2019)

I watch fleabag gleefully. It’s hugely engaging and i’m A little bit more in love with Phoebe Waller-Bridge with every aside, side eye, and casual bafflement to camera

11/10 not many programs I book time in for


----------



## oryx (Mar 20, 2019)

Just catching up with series 2. The priest crush


----------



## Skin1 (Mar 20, 2019)

Brilliant....


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 23, 2019)

I really didn't gel with the first series, dropped out after a couple of episodes because I found the protagonist so unrelatable. But having watched all available episodes of the second series I've gone back and watched the rest of the first. It really is brilliant. The bank manager is such a great and surreal character. 

I do wish I had known about how Boo had died though before watching S2. It makes the sudden Catholic theme more ripe with potential. I might have to go back to the beginning and start again...


----------



## Badgers (Mar 23, 2019)

Watched this today. Enjoyed it mainly but it is a bit up and down. Pretty well done and every character fairly awful but still engaging.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 25, 2019)

I've recently got right into this, love it. I didn't like it the first time round, couldn't get into it and also a bit close to the bone but I think it's great.


----------



## Plumdaff (Mar 26, 2019)

Bloody hell. That was funny and moving and sad and sexy and ridiculous and anxiety provoking all at the same time. 


Purple is the best colour for priests  it's got that right


----------



## Calamity1971 (Mar 26, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> Bloody hell. *That was funny and moving and sad and sexy and ridiculous and anxiety provoking all at the same time. *
> 
> 
> Purple is the best colour for priests  it's got that right


All of that ^^. Very emotional episode.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 26, 2019)

That was a rollercoaster


----------



## MrSki (Mar 26, 2019)

Watched S1 in one hit & have been following S2. If anything it gets better the more you get to know the characters.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 1, 2019)

Oh I disagree Amy. 
Fleabag's priest isn't sexy – he's abusing a position of power, and swooning fans have missed the point


----------



## D'wards (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh I disagree Amy.
> Fleabag's priest isn't sexy – he's abusing a position of power, and swooning fans have missed the point


. In a social media culture of inspirational quotes, I find Chrissie Hynde has served up a slice of wisdom that is apt in so many situations. 

_"I wish people would just fuck off"
_
(This was in response to attacks she'd suffered from vegans, feminists and artists- all claiming she had let the side down)


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh I disagree Amy.
> Fleabag's priest isn't sexy – he's abusing a position of power, and swooning fans have missed the point



Oh FFS. Putting aside the fact that it's fiction, it's very obviously a weirdly honest and definitely consensual relationship between two rather struggling, lonely, and fundamentally kind people and he did try to prevent it.

I have a terrible fear their hearts are going to be squished. I will cry.


----------



## iamwithnail (Apr 1, 2019)

I didn't think it was 'sexy' which seemed to be what some folks were saying (mostly just in that article, maybe?) - it was creepy and cringy all round, and they both came across as deeply vulnerable.  Think this is why it's such a great show, it flips from being dirty-guffaw funny to incredibly serious and back again.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 1, 2019)

I think there have been some very sexy moments among the winces, but I think there's been a lot of OTT "fuck the priest" commenting on Twitter which rather misses a lot of the finer points.


----------



## girasol (Apr 1, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Oh I disagree Amy.
> Fleabag's priest isn't sexy – he's abusing a position of power, and swooning fans have missed the point


 Can't read anything on the Internet anymore these days without having to give data away, so annoying. So I haven't read it. I have felt uncomfortable about that storyline and not found it 'sexy' at all, just seems inevitable it'll end in pain and suffering.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 3, 2019)

I don't want it to end.									  The haircut . 'Hair is everything, we wish it wasn't but it is' .


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 3, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I don't want it to end.									  The haircut . 'Hair is everything, we wish it wasn't but it is' .


Claire gets some of the absolute best bits. The haircut. And the moment when it becomes apparent that none of her family have a clue what her job is.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 4, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Claire gets some of the absolute best bits. The haircut. And the moment when it becomes apparent that none of her family have a clue what her job is.


I love Claire. 'Don't mention the size of my office'.


----------



## oryx (Apr 4, 2019)

Something I've noticed in this and in other TV series is that on greeting each other, people say 'Hey!' rather than 'Hi!'. I've never noticed this in real life.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 5, 2019)

So it's confirmed that the next episode is the final one ever. Gulp  

I'd like Fleabag and Claire to walk off together. Maybe the 'love story' mentioned in the first episode of series 2 was always about them.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Apr 5, 2019)

oryx said:


> Something I've noticed in this and in other TV series is that on greeting each other, people say 'Hey!' rather than 'Hi!'. I've never noticed this in real life.



I say “hey”. I use it verbally, also in texts and email. Plenty of my friends and family do too.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 5, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> So it's confirmed that the next episode is the final one ever. Gulp
> 
> I'd like Fleabag and Claire to walk off together. Maybe the 'love story' mentioned in the first episode of series 2 was always about them.


I'm waiting to see if the priest turns out to be either a weasel, or a lovesick puppy who gets tedious very quickly.


----------



## tommers (Apr 6, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> So it's confirmed that the next episode is the final one ever. Gulp
> 
> I'd like Fleabag and Claire to walk off together. Maybe the 'love story' mentioned in the first episode of series 2 was always about them.



Their relationship is definitely the central one and, I think, the strongest one.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2019)

Hmph.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Hmph.



Watched the last episode? Cos that was mostly my thought.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2019)

It was fine. I was happy for Claire. It wasn't more than fine.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 8, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> It was fine. I was happy for Claire. It wasn't more than fine.



This is my feeling. Hearing everyone on radio and TV gushing about it I found it nothing more than meh tbh. Maybe I missed something


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 8, 2019)

Particularly the very end was just too theatre-y.

And it was just generally an anticlimax. I'm fine with how the priest story worked out but it just needed.... more.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2019)

I also thought it was building to her telling the priest about the asides and linking them to her grief about her friend and then I feel like the ending would have been more earnt.

Or maybe other people wanted super subtle.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 8, 2019)

Seemed like a really neat ending to me. Loved it.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 8, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Seemed like a really neat ending to me. Loved it.



I think it was its very neatness that disappointed me. Life doesn't make narrative sense (RIP Crazy Ex) and I suppose I had hoped it might be a little messier.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

I read this thread first so was expecting a disappointment, but I really enjoyed it. 

All throughout the performances were excellent- especially PWB, Olivia Colman, Andrew Scott and the arsehole brother in law.
I thought Hugh Dennis was good too


----------



## Looby (Apr 8, 2019)

I loved it. That scene between them at the bus stop made my heart ache. I’m sad it’s ended but it was the right ending I think.

On a more shallow point, what the fuck was going on with Claire’s eyebrows?!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 8, 2019)

People on Twitter demanding a third series, but I say go out on a high. Leave em wanting more.
Theres a reason The Office and Fawlty Towers regarded as two of the best sitcoms of all time.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 9, 2019)

Looby said:


> I loved it. That scene between them at the bus stop made my heart ache. I’m sad it’s ended but it was the right ending I think.
> 
> !


Me too *sniff* , for a series with such short episodes that’s the most believable love story I’ve seen in a while. Very well done, I don’t know what more people could expect in such a limited time frame- it’s a *story* not cctv camera footage of up to the minute real life boring shite- away and watch 24 guys


----------



## marshall (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep, worked for me; liked the objet d'art being reclaimed by Fleabag after Olivia Coleman's comment about her mother after it was returned.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I think it was its very neatness that disappointed me. Life doesn't make narrative sense (RIP Crazy Ex) and I suppose I had hoped it might be a little messier.


Fleabag is not exactly life like though


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Fleabag is not exactly life like though



Strangely enough I know this! I do prefer messier endings and to me that would have suited the series as a whole better. As I said, it was fine, I found some moments very moving, but it felt like the final episode wrapped up a much more linear story than the one I had been watching.


----------



## Looby (Apr 9, 2019)

Pinched from Facebook. [emoji3590]


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2019)

Why on earth do folk think it all got 'wrapped up'? It didn't.  If anyone thinks that that marriage, or that new (possible) relationship is all going to go all smoothly and hunky dory, your bonkers.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 9, 2019)

I like the ending.
Could have been funnier - but so can most things.
The fox getting run over by a bus would have done it for me.

I reckon, despite what the actress playing Claire says about 'no chance of a 3rd series', that there will be a 3rd and she'll be pregnant w/the Priest's sprog.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> I like the ending.
> Could have been funnier - but so can most things.
> The fox getting run over by a bus would have done it for me.
> 
> I reckon, despite what the actress playing Claire says about 'no chance of a 3rd series', that there will be a 3rd and she'll be pregnant w/the Priest's sprog.


I dunno, I think ol Fleabag has had enough casual sex to not get knocked up like that.

I was hoping there would have been more of a look between  her and the arsehole brother in law after Claire had dumped him. I suspect that despite despising each other, they also kind of liked each other a bit (not sexually).


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Really really wonderful original comedy with fantastic acting taking you along a totally unpredictable ride. It's right up there with Fawlty Towers as some of the best comedy Britain has ever produced. And the breaking of the breaking of the 4th wall? Fucking genius. She is an astonishing talent.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 9, 2019)

It was ok as a series, though a bit “discrete charm of the middle classes”/ echoes of the hysteria around 4 Weddings and a Funeral in 1994.

Generally a lot of people are getting a bit over-excited.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2019)

As i already said, i loved it. Found it very funny and wise, esp about grief, but there's a lot of hot air in the reviews about it being realistic with plausible characters. Not sure about that! They're all quite unusual and extreme.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

metalguru said:


> It was ok as a series, though a bit “discrete charm of the middle classes”/ echoes of the hysteria around 4 Weddings and a Funeral in 1994.
> 
> Generally a lot of people are getting a bit over-excited.


And that's not patronising at all.


----------



## metalguru (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> And that's not patronising at all.




Sorry about that - I meant mainly in the media and twittersphere, not in the cut and thrust of discussion here.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2019)

We only started watching S1 last week.  Always meant to, never quite got round to it, and then Derry Girls started up and we hadn't watched that either, so got up to date with that first. Which was a good move cos Derry Girls is brilliant - not particularly 'clever' but sharp, bloody funny, and quite radical with its army hating and IRA sympathies. Then we started on Fleabag. And S1 was good, some really clever bits, but not as good. Just too effing posh, ohhh the wacky middle classes with their interesting dead friend and wacky cafe. The fourth wall stuff was well done, but it's hardly the first show to do it (Magnum does it, ffs!). I could sympathise with the characters, but didn't actually like them particularly.

But the second series was just superb. Andrew Scott's character and performance were just spot on, despite him being completely unbelievable as a priest. Claire really came into her own, godmother's cuntishness was complete and dad, well, okay, he remained merely an affable but ineffectual dude. In the end, a simple paean to love in all its messy fucked upness, and finding it where you can. It'll all go wrong, but what doesn't?  They better not make another series.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2019)

Speaking as a council house kid I have no problem at all with unashamed poshness, in any form. 
Its when posh people desperately try and hide their poshness or amplify some minor working class connection it gets my goat.

I liked the fact Fleabag was posh people with posh problems doing posh things


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

I wasn’t expecting a riding-into-the-sunset-with-her-love happy ending given the overall bitter-sweet tone of the series. In fact, I was fearing a darker ending, with some dramatic event thrown in, so I was happy with the balance. Perhaps a tiny bit underwhelming wrap-up given how excellent the two series have been, but still great overall.


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Speaking as a council house kid I have no problem at all with unashamed poshness, in any form.
> Its when posh people desperately try and hide their poshness or amplify some minor working class connection it gets my goat.
> 
> I liked the fact Fleabag was posh people with posh problems doing posh things


Fair enough, I've just seen more than enough of them doing just that on telly.


----------



## Poot (Apr 9, 2019)

I love the brother in law. He was my favourite character. He's just such an utter, utter shit but also sort of mesmerisingly desperate for attention and unpredictable and childish. I also love OC's plastic smile.


----------



## girasol (Apr 9, 2019)

D'wards said:


> People on Twitter demanding a third series, but I say go out on a high. Leave em wanting more.
> Theres a reason The Office and Fawlty Towers regarded as two of the best sitcoms of all time.



As she waved goodbye to us (or whoever it was she was talking to) she was waving goodbye to her grief, I thought, and moving on.  I don't really feel the need for a 3rd series.  It was a good ending.


----------



## Schmetterling (Apr 9, 2019)

T & P said:


> I wasn’t expecting a riding-into-the-sunset-with-her-love happy ending given the overall bitter-sweet tone of the series. In fact, I was fearing a darker ending, with some dramatic event thrown in, so I was happy with the balance. Perhaps a tiny bit underwhelming wrap-up given how excellent the two series have been, but still great overall.



Yup, in particular as 


Spoiler



Jake assembling the bassoon looked an awful lot like he was assembling a rocket launcher.


----------



## T & P (Apr 9, 2019)

Schmetterling said:


> Yup, in particular as
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I myself was fearful for a moment that


Spoiler



when Claire runs off to the airport to chase the love of her life Martin was going to follow her and ends up killing her.


 I was very relieved that wasn't the case.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2019)

.


----------



## tommers (Apr 9, 2019)

I thought it was great and the ending was spot on.  Not a happy ending but why would it be?

Clair saying "the only person I would run through the airport for is you" was the best line.  And their relationship with their father was really well done.  I even felt a bit sorry for Martin.

It really understood that thing where you can be rough with people you really care about, cos you know they will take it and still be there.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 9, 2019)

tommers said:


> Clair saying "the only person I would run through the airport for is you"


That was a lovely moment. Probably my favourite bit of the episode.


----------



## oryx (Apr 9, 2019)

Caught the final episode tonight and agree with others who said it was a bit 'meh'.

Overall, though, it's been one of the best comedies on TV I can remember - sharply observed, subversive and original.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 9, 2019)

I thought it was very good. I didn't like the first series so much, I thought it was very clever and recognised that I would've loved it if I were 20 years younger, but I found it annoying more than funny, although I liked the relationship between the sisters, I found that really moving. Series two...I liked it much better, it grew into something with more depth, and it made sense to me that the viewer would have the same feelings of ambivalence as portrayed between the characters, equally compelling and repelling. I may need to watch it again. I liked the end, it was a brief moment of really being in touch with loss, and I think being able to truly grieve for her mother because she was able to feel love.


----------



## Winot (Apr 9, 2019)

This was the episode when the key characters were finally true to themselves I think. Clare ditching Martin; Fleabag admitting she was in love; the Priest going back to God. And that pivotal, wonderful scene with Bill Paterson in the loft.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 9, 2019)

Caitlin Moran retweeted some nice photos of PWB so I thought I'd share them here...


----------



## mauvais (Apr 9, 2019)

Looby said:


> Pinched from Facebook. [emoji3590]


Surely ninth?


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 10, 2019)

I had no idea that the last episode was the last episode until I read it here  It was great.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> And I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he doesn't. he just sees her "going somewhere else" and asks about it, and PWB writes that so brilliantly.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 10, 2019)

I loved series one so much, and thought it ended perfectly. I had read that series two also ended perfectly before I saw it, but I didn't think it was as strong as series one. 

in fact, it was left in the air a little bit, because the sexy priest had already told her not to visit his church anymore, and then they ended up having sex. 

but I like the way she wandered off home clutching the torso statue and waved at the fourth wall on her way. 

And I thought all the acting was brilliant! I have previously spotted Andrew Scott in Sherlock, but totally missed that he was in Pride - I guess the Welsh accent threw me or something, and was expecting him to be good. He didn't let me down


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 10, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> but I like the way she wandered off home clutching the torso


I thought she threw it in the bin?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 10, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I thought she threw it in the bin?


I thought that for a second, but then I saw that she was still clutching it as she wandered off.

ETA - I just watched it again and she definitely still has it in her hand as she walks away. She kind of adjusts it as she is walking past the bin, but she doesn't put it in there.


----------



## belboid (Apr 10, 2019)

It's supposedly her mum, so she wasn't going to throw it away.

(Although I suspect/suspected that godmother was lying about that, just to annoy her)


----------



## tommers (Apr 10, 2019)

She does a little shake of the head before she walks off cos she knows that the audience are thinking she is going to throw it away.

But instead she walks off into the sunset with her mum. Which is kind of what the whole thing is about. I think.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 10, 2019)

It was that little bit to camera at the end that really annoyed me. Just so actressy. Argh.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> It was that little bit to camera at the end that really annoyed me. Just so actressy. Argh.



That whole breaking the 4th wall thing is what put me off it, just a couple of eps in (to S1).  I found what I saw clever, but not really funny, and I generally dislike that breaking 4th wall thing as a technique anyway.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> That whole breaking the 4th wall thing is what put me off it, just a couple of eps in (to S1).  I found what I saw clever, but not really funny, and I generally dislike that breaking 4th wall thing as a technique anyway.



Yeah. But aside from that?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Yeah. But aside from that?



Just that, really.


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just that, really.



_Aside _was the clue Johnny. Know thy Shakespeare.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2019)

Guardian being a bit Guardian about the whole thing

Sorry but Fleabag's priest is an exploitative muppet


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Guardian being a bit Guardian about the whole thing
> 
> Sorry but Fleabag's priest is an exploitative muppet



There will be a Fleabag article in The Guardian every day for the next year.


----------



## T & P (Apr 10, 2019)

Guineveretoo said:


> But he doesn't. he just sees her "going somewhere else" and asks about it, and PWB writes that so brilliantly.


Not in this episode but I’m sure I remember in an earlier episode he actually asks her who was she talking to or what had she just said when she spoke to the camera.

Ultimately it doesn’t matter- it is brilliantly clever either way.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2019)

I loved the way a couple of times she'd look at the viewer at home, and he would quickly glance too.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2019)

Although the Young Ones perfected the technique nearly 40 years ago


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 10, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Although the Young Ones perfected the technique nearly 40 years ago




They did. But pretty sure Shakespeare beat them by nearly 400 years.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 10, 2019)

Is breaking the 4th wall really considered that clever these days?  I remember someone telling me how great Funny Games was for doing this, but I just thought it was a pile of shit.


----------



## Winot (Apr 10, 2019)

It's not the breaking per se but the way it’s done. She is a brilliant actor.


----------



## Skin1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hmnnnn..... Dissapointed in the ending of last episode. 

I think the step-mother should have run off with Claire's husband (they deserve eachother).

Fleabag and the Priest should have got it together. Love conquers all, and then it didn't...The symbolism of the Fox kept reminding me of the death of some Irish aristocrat (?) where Foxes always appear as family members peg it..

The emotional dysfuntion underlying the whole family dynamic (convieniently blamed on the mother, and the step-mother being a sort of replacement emotional meat grinder) is actually so toxic that I'm not sure any of them is actually capable of a balanced relationship (at this point)  that isn't just a journey trying to heal pain by bringing about reflections of unresolved emotional trauma from their past..

Saying that they may just be a typical upper middle class family. (I've met similar)  All starchy knickers and yearnings for impossible intimacy which they have no emotional intelligence to fulfill..


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2019)

Eddie Murphy did a great 4th wall break here too


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 10, 2019)

T & P said:


> Not in this episode but I’m sure I remember in an earlier episode he actually asks her who was she talking to or what had she just said when she spoke to the camera.
> 
> Ultimately it doesn’t matter- it is brilliantly clever either way.


He asks her what’s going on, but I don’t think he ever heard what she is saying.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 10, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Is breaking the 4th wall really considered that clever these days?  I remember someone telling me how great Funny Games was for doing this, but I just thought it was a pile of shit.



It's not that that people are talking about, because it happens all the time, it's the breaking of the breaking, i.e. the priest noticing it and commenting.


----------



## Looby (Apr 10, 2019)

I agree. He noticed she ‘went somewhere’ but didn’t actually hear her.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 10, 2019)

Doh! Just realised after talking to mates that the reason I did not realise it had ended was because the last one I watched was the penultimate episode! I'm totally confused- it's being on nights. So about to watch the last one


----------



## Sapphireblue (Apr 11, 2019)

i think this series strongly implied that the fourth wall / audience is actually her mum and / or the dead best friend. which makes it all a bit more poignant. i liked the waving goodbye at the end and the way it implied that she was ready to move on a bit from her grief. also didn't realise last episode ever, which makes that fit better.


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2019)

Who in Fleabag actually has a name? Claire, Klare, Harry, Jake, Boo...?

Edit: Martin, Belinda


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Who in Fleabag actually has a name? Claire, Klare, Harry, Jake, Boo...?


Does hugh dennis? 

Martin does. Its Martin


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Does hugh dennis?
> 
> Martin does. Its Martin


I don't think so, he's The Bank Manager.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2019)

What about teeth man?


----------



## mauvais (Apr 11, 2019)

D'wards said:


> What about teeth man?


IMDB has him as 'Bus Rodent'.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2019)

mauvais said:


> IMDB has him as 'Bus Rodent'.


Haha


----------



## D'wards (Apr 11, 2019)

Wonder what's next for PWB?

Bet she can do whatever she wants, and it will be funded


----------



## stdP (Apr 11, 2019)

Looby said:


> I agree. He noticed she ‘went somewhere’ but didn’t actually hear her.



At the start of the fourth episode he hears her saying "His beautiful neck!" to the audience.


----------



## scifisam (Apr 12, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Who in Fleabag actually has a name? Claire, Klare, Harry, Jake, Boo...?
> 
> Edit: Martin, Belinda



Fleabag is virtually a name - it's obviously a child's (hers or her sister's) mispronunciation of Phoebe, that then stuck


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 12, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Particularly the very end was just too theatre-y.
> 
> And it was just generally an anticlimax. I'm fine with how the priest story worked out but it just needed.... more.


How would you have preferred it to end?


----------



## metalguru (Apr 12, 2019)

Less theatre-y. The last episode is where it went a bit too into Richard Curtis territory for me. Overall I prefer the first series, although i really enjoyed Andrew Scott's acting in this series.


----------



## brix_kitty (Apr 12, 2019)

stdP said:


> At the start of the fourth episode he hears her saying "His beautiful neck!" to the audience.


He doesn't hear her say that to the audience, she gets it the wrong way round and says it to him by mistake, and whatever she meant to say to him (can't remember what it was now) to the audience.


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2019)

Just finished it, thoroughly enjoyed it all! PWB is hugely talented and I always enjoyed watching Andrew Scott as Moriarty and he was just as good in this.


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2019)

I loved the way fleabag changed over the two series. She became softer and vulnerable and even though it didn't quite go the way she wanted,I guess the point is that she let go enough to be able to let the love in which he in my mind means that she will be able to receive it elsewhere. Or maybe I want to think that in the hope that,that is the case for me!


----------



## wiskey (Apr 14, 2019)

I thought it was interesting that her relationship with Boo's memory changed over the series and went from Boo always advising Fleabag and having to just remembering her as she was.


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 14, 2019)

I loved it. Heavily identify with Fleabag (I reckon I am spot on exactly the right age etc. tbf ) in a horrible, weepy, narcissistic way   I really like the ending too:



Spoiler



I like that it ends without addressing the mum stuff that it was hinting towards (imo), just a little wave 'nah, you don't get to see this bit'


----------



## Me76 (Apr 14, 2019)

I watched the whole of series 1 in one morning about 2 months ago and did the same with series 2 today.

She is an amazing writer.  Killing Eve proves it cos that was amazing too.

Love the fact that it's all completely disfunctional.  Not one character has their life together.   

Olivia Coleman is so amazing at being completely hateful without actually really doing anything truly horrible.  

But every member of the cast excels.


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 14, 2019)

metalguru said:


> Less theatre-y. The last episode is where it went a bit too into Richard Curtis territory for me. Overall I prefer the first series, although i really enjoyed Andrew Scott's acting in this series.



I found AS incredibly irritating in Bond/Sherlock...But completely brilliant in this


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2019)

So, she's going to be helping write the next James Bond movie. Or maybe I dreamt it?


----------



## girasol (Apr 14, 2019)

Yup Fleabag's Phoebe Waller-Bridge hired to help 'polish' James Bond 25 script


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 14, 2019)

stdP said:


> At the start of the fourth episode he hears her saying "His beautiful neck!" to the audience.


But only because she accidentally says it out loud instead. IIRC, she then turns to the camera and says it again and he doesn't hear.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Apr 14, 2019)

scifisam said:


> Fleabag is virtually a name - it's obviously a child's (hers or her sister's) mispronunciation of Phoebe, that then stuck


yes! I hadn't actually cottoned that! I was thinking about Fleabag today and idly wondering where the name came from...


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Blimey!



> Phoebe Waller-Bridge, who created, wrote and starred in the eponymous BBC hit, has been brought in to liven up the script of the next James Bond film, still known as Bond 25.
> 
> She has been specifically requested by Daniel Craig, who plays 007, to bring her wit and quirkiness to the screenplay, the _Observer_ has learned.


Phoebe Waller-Bridge brought in to liven up new Bond script


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

girasol said:


> Yup Fleabag's Phoebe Waller-Bridge hired to help 'polish' James Bond 25 script





editor said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 
> Phoebe Waller-Bridge brought in to liven up new Bond script


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


>


I included a quote so I get more points, despite being late


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


> I included a quote so I get more points, despite being late


Laziness for not keeping up deducts you 2 points though.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> Laziness for not keeping up deducts you 2 points though.


We'll call it a draw.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 15, 2019)

editor said:


> We'll call it a draw.


You might!


----------



## girasol (Apr 15, 2019)

And therein lies the problem with modern, capitalist society, constant competition and one-upmanship...


----------



## D'wards (Apr 20, 2019)

Johnny Vodka said:


> There will be a Fleabag article in The Guardian every day for the next year.



Fleabag is a work of undeniable genius. But it is for posh girls


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm well late to this, but I've just finished watching the first series after starting it when I couldn't sleep earlier this week.

I didn't think I'd like the breaking the fourth wall, but it actually works pretty well in this. I also didn't realise that Olivia Colman could be such a cunt 

I might get stuck into season two now


----------



## Edie (Apr 25, 2019)

I keep on trying this but just can’t get past about episode 2 or 3 of series 1. She’s just SO fucking annoying and I just don’t get why people are into it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 25, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> I also didn't realise that Olivia Colman could be such a cunt


She gets even better, or worse whichever way you look at it


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2019)

I see PWB is doing a final final run of the play version.  On at the Wyndham August 20th to September 14th. It's quite popular. Tickes went on sale at 3 and I thought I'd have a look to see if there were still any left, and have had the following onscreen for the last hour...




			
				Wyndham's said:
			
		

> There are currently a high number of customers trying to buy tickets.
> 
> 
> You should reach the booking page in more than two and a half hours.


----------



## wiskey (May 2, 2019)

belboid said:


> I see PWB is doing a final final run of the play version.  On at the Wyndham August 20th to September 14th. It's quite popular. Tickes went on sale at 3 and I thought I'd have a look to see if there were still any left, and have had the following onscreen for the last hour...


Wow not even Glastonbury has a message as depressing as that


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2019)

It's changed!

It's now down to 'about' two and a half hours.  Now I've actually looked at the dates, I don't even think I can go, but I'm hanging on in there on general principle.


----------



## Red Cat (May 2, 2019)

Edie said:


> I keep on trying this but just can’t get past about episode 2 or 3 of series 1. She’s just SO fucking annoying and I just don’t get why people are into it



I found her really annoying too but liked it better from the episode where she and her sister go on a retreat. Not sure what episode that is.


----------



## belboid (May 2, 2019)

I finally got through. And the remaining tickets - available for all matinee and evening performances - were either £127.50 or £155.50.  I decided not to bother.


----------



## Edie (May 2, 2019)

Red Cat said:


> I found her really annoying too but liked it better from the episode where she and her sister go on a retreat. Not sure what episode that is.


Is it honestly worth keeping going with? She’s just so posh and grating but I hear amazing things about it.


----------



## Red Cat (May 2, 2019)

Edie said:


> Is it honestly worth keeping going with? She’s just so posh and grating but I hear amazing things about it.



I found the poshness extremely grating. I didn't find it that funny, because her humour is a defence, in the same way I find people who always have to be funny annoying irl, but it's clever. I liked the sister and their relationship, I found it unexpectedly moving and really well done, that's what I really liked about it. But you know I'm a bit weird don't you?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 4, 2019)

very good, despite the overt poshness and thespianyness of it. Great writing and performance. If it does stick to 2 series then I think it'll be a classic. Looking forward to rewatching in a few years time.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 6, 2019)

I finished series 2 earlier tonight. I liked that the ending was so vague and you didn’t get to find out about loads of stuff - her mum, what happened with her sister and the priest, etc.  

I guess there’s scope for a third series, but that might spoil it. 


Edie said:


> Is it honestly worth keeping going with? She’s just so posh and grating but I hear amazing things about it.


I’d give it another go. It took me a few episodes to get into it properly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2019)

I watched the first episode last year and gave up because of the poshness.

Gave it another go last week when I was off-sick with a horrendous cold. Binged both series in 2 days and loved it!


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 13, 2019)

Edie said:


> Is it honestly worth keeping going with? She’s just so posh and grating but I hear amazing things about it.



Yep, see my post above.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 5, 2019)

Shot for shot French remake


----------



## D'wards (Jun 9, 2019)

Paloma Faith told Andrew Scott she masturbated over the sexy Hot Priest scene in episode 5 on the Graham Norton Show


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 2, 2019)

scifisam said:


> It's not that that people are talking about, because it happens all the time, it's the breaking of the breaking, i.e. the priest noticing it and commenting.



Loved this. We finished it yesterday.
However, the breaking of the breaking was previously done in a scene from _House of Cards_, where Underwood says something to the audience and his VP(?) hears him. It's just the one brief scene and doesn't have the same gravitas as in _Fleabag_, mind.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 4, 2019)

I've just started watching GameFace. It's like Fleabag for working class people.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 4, 2019)

scifisam said:


> I've just started watching GameFace. It's like Fleabag for working class people.



I liked Fleabag _because_ she was annoying  - but not as much as Gameface.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 4, 2019)

scifisam said:


> I've just started watching GameFace. It's like Fleabag for working class people.


What's gameface on?

I just recently watched Crashing.  Didn't realise it had been around for a while.  She's special that Pheobe.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## MrSki (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2019)

Went to see the live screening of the stage show last night. Fantastic. As it's the basis for the first series, some parts are very familiar - the bank loan interview; rodent face guy she picks up on the bus etc. As it's a standalone show though; it works beautifully as a 90 min piece. If you've watched the series, it's definitely worth seeing (I haven't got round to watching the last few episodes which is driving Mrs FA nuts as she thinks they're perfect); if you haven't watched the series, it's also definitely worth seeing as she's a great actor/writer. It's very emosh; I got something in my eye a few times. 

There are a few more 'encore' screenings coming up in September/October & then that's it, I think, she's not doing it again. Well worth seeing (though at 20 quid a pop for tickets at my local Showcase, it's not cheap). 

Fleabag - National Theatre Live


----------



## 8ball (Sep 13, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Went to see the live screening of the stage show last night. Fantastic. As it's the basis for the first series, some parts are very familiar - the bank loan interview; rodent face guy she picks up on the bus etc. As it's a standalone show though; it works beautifully as a 90 min piece. If you've watched the series, it's definitely worth seeing (I haven't got round to watching the last few episodes which is driving Mrs FA nuts as she thinks they're perfect); if you haven't watched the series, it's also definitely worth seeing as she's a great actor/writer. It's very emosh; I got something in my eye a few times.
> 
> There are a few more 'encore' screenings coming up in September/October & then that's it, I think, she's not doing it again. Well worth seeing (though at 20 quid a pop for tickets at my local Showcase, it's not cheap).
> 
> Fleabag - National Theatre Live



I'm down to see it in a few weeks.


----------



## Oula (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm going in October


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2019)

I saw it last night too, it was wonderful. Waller-Bridge is incredible and it was very funny and moving.
I found myself picturing the characters from the series a lot and she cast them so well.

Me and my friend did have an uncontrollable laughing fit during quite an intense moment which was a bit embarrassing.


----------



## Looby (Sep 13, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Went to see the live screening of the stage show last night. Fantastic. As it's the basis for the first series, some parts are very familiar - the bank loan interview; rodent face guy she picks up on the bus etc. As it's a standalone show though; it works beautifully as a 90 min piece. If you've watched the series, it's definitely worth seeing (I haven't got round to watching the last few episodes which is driving Mrs FA nuts as she thinks they're perfect); if you haven't watched the series, it's also definitely worth seeing as she's a great actor/writer. It's very emosh; I got something in my eye a few times.
> 
> There are a few more 'encore' screenings coming up in September/October & then that's it, I think, she's not doing it again. Well worth seeing (though at 20 quid a pop for tickets at my local Showcase, it's not cheap).
> 
> Fleabag - National Theatre Live



The last episode is perfect, I sobbed.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2019)

Looby said:


> Me and my friend did have an uncontrollable laughing fit during quite an intense moment which was a bit embarrassing.


How appropriate


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 13, 2019)

Looby said:


> Me and my friend did have an uncontrollable laughing fit during quite an intense moment which was a bit embarrassing.


Mrs FA did a massive piggylaughsnort (at the feminist meeting with her sis)


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2019)

Me and my daughter went to see it last Thursday. Loved it. There was a near riot though when the cinema we were in didn't turn up the sound until the last second!

Yeh, she brought greater pathos to the live show we thought, and dirtier other stuff  Had us choking laughing. I had some horrible insecurity dreams that night though, no doubt influenced by her show.

I left the show with a greater admiration for her than previously. To fit a 90 minute performance of it so perfectly into the time slot, with the added pressure of the live screenings, and word bloody perfect - wow. Well done toff lady!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm booked in for Friday to see it. I can't wait now after reading these reviews.


----------



## danski (Sep 16, 2019)

Cheers for heads up. Sooo in the good books now


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm going on the 4th Oct


----------



## DexterTCN (Sep 17, 2019)

They're doing extra cinema dates.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2019)

Love it!







The Guinea Pig Cafe From Fleabag Just Opened In Waterstones Piccadilly


----------

